# Briggs carb problem



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

Been a while since I posted here but am having a problem with a portable generator. The 10hp briggs won't run or start. My guess it is a fuel problmes as it will fire up with ether sprayed into the chamber. My question is how is the easiest or best way to clean the carb. There is no drain on the bowl and the screws holding it to the bottom of the carb do not seem to be the best quality, I am worried about stripping them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it a Nikki carburetor??

Model and type number would be helpful.


----------



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

There are no markings or numbers on the carb. The engine model number is 204412-0147e1-050118ye. The owners manual doesn't indicate that there is a low oil shut down and the oil is at the mark. If it starts using ether should I assume the float is ok?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Firing up the engine with starting fluid will not tell you whether or not the float is any good.

If it's been awhile since the engine was started and it was stored with fuel, there is a good possibility that the carburetor may need to be disassembled and cleaned. You could have a stuck float, but more likely is a plugged main jet and possibly a plugged nozzle. At the very least, you should drop the float bowl and have a look inside.

I have that same engine on one of my generators and the manual says nothing about the low oil shut down, and it has one. The IPL for your engine shows a low oil shut down. If you have spark and it fires off starting fluid, then that's likely not the issue.


----------



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

As far as taking the bowl off the two screws on either side of the float are "cheap" to say the least and I have almost stripped them trying to get the float bowl off. Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's a Nikki carburetor if the float bowl is held on with 2 screws. I usually use a pair of Vise Grip pliers to grasp the screw heads and "break" them loose. Then a screw driver to remove them the rest of the way. The float bowl is going to have to come off, to get inside and clean out the carburetor.


----------



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I got one screw out with a little work, the other screw is stripped and rounded out. Can't get vise grips on it due to the bowl. I will either try to drill it out or re-shape the screw head so I can get a wrench on it.

Where can I look on line to replace the carb?. THe only mark on it is just above the bowl it says "Nikki" but no numbers or any other markings. The motor is a 10 horse. The B&S site is of no value.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/se...nnqwh7co&cof=FORID:11&q=796321+&sa=Search#204


----------



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am at my wit's end with this situation. Took the bowl off the carb after manipulating the screw with my dremel. Took the float off, used piano wire to clean out the cross jets and then used compressed air to clean out the jets, Re-assembled the carb, after changing the oil in the motor as it was easier to work on with the generator up on its side. (old oil was drained before the generator was turned on its side).

Put everything back together and still won't start. I can spray starting fluid in and the motor will fire up. The fuel is new and the flow out of the fuel tank is fine. Any help? On a side note thank you "30 year tech" everything you offered was great.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Sheared flywheel keys can move ignition timing to the point it'll only fire with super rich mixture (starting fluid added). Instinct tells you it's a carb problem, but you can't count on normal troubleshooting response with unpredictable timing. 

good luck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hamar507 said:


> I am at my wit's end with this situation. Took the bowl off the carb after manipulating the screw with my dremel. Took the float off, used piano wire to clean out the cross jets and then used compressed air to clean out the jets, Re-assembled the carb, after changing the oil in the motor as it was easier to work on with the generator up on its side. (old oil was drained before the generator was turned on its side).
> 
> Put everything back together and still won't start. I can spray starting fluid in and the motor will fire up. The fuel is new and the flow out of the fuel tank is fine. Any help? On a side note thank you "30 year tech" everything you offered was great.


Does your carburetor have an after fire solenoid?

If it does, did you check to see if it was working?


----------



## hamar507 (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't see anything resembling a solenoid near the carb. This is a very simple looking carb. I know that it is not a top of the line generator but it is something that I use. Maybe I'll just take the carb off one more time and clean it again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Forgot we were talking about a generator. I think I would go back through the carburetor again just to make sure all passages and jets are open.


----------

